# OB kann nicht kopiert werden



## ouzo (10 Januar 2007)

Guten Tag,

bin Auszubildender und probiere mich gerade mit dem ASi Bus...

habe die Betriebsanleitung gelesen und die Adressen nach Systemvorgabe eingestellt ( Byte: Anfang 256...Ende 271). Habe meinem Slave die 2 zugewiesen und ihn mit der Adresse E257.4 bzw. A257.4 versucht anzusprechen.

Jetzt das Problem: Beim laden in die Baugruppe wird mir immer angezeigt, dass der OB nicht kopiert werden kann und dann bricht er ab...

Wenn ich die Systemvorgabe rausnehme und z.B. auf 100 stelle und dann programmiere, funktionierts komischerweise...

Die 256 wird doch aber von Siemens empfohlen und auch in allen Dokumentationen erklärt..

Danke für alle antworten im voraus


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

ouzo schrieb:


> Habe meinem Slave die 2 zugewiesen und ihn mit der Adresse E257.4 bzw. A257.4 versucht anzusprechen.
> 
> Jetzt das Problem: Beim laden in die Baugruppe wird mir immer angezeigt, dass der OB nicht kopiert werden kann und dann bricht er ab...
> 
> Wenn ich die Systemvorgabe rausnehme und z.B. auf 100 stelle und dann programmiere, funktionierts komischerweise...


*Deine CPU kann das Prozessabbild nur bis 256 oder auch nur bis 127 !*
Steht in der Operationsliste deiner CPU, wieviel E/A die kann !

Ändere die Adressen auf meinetwegen 100.
Sonst wird es nicht gehen !

Die 256 wird nicht von Siemens empfohlen sondern dient nur als Beispiel !
So große E/A Adressen funktionieren nur bei den großen CPU (z.B. 400er)


----------



## ouzo (10 Januar 2007)

_*Deine CPU kann das Prozessabbild nur bis 256 oder auch nur bis 127 !
*Steht in der Operationsliste deiner CPU, wieviel E/A die kann_

Wo finde ich denn diese Operationsliste ???
Habe schon gesucht, jedoch erfolglos


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (10 Januar 2007)

ouzo schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn diese Operationsliste ???
> Habe schon gesucht, jedoch erfolglos



Im Dokument http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/Dc0ODY5NQAA_13206730_HB/Opli312cbis314c_d.pdf ab Seite 7

Um als Neuling mit der Siemens-Seite klar zu kommen brauch man schon mal ein paar Tage, dann findet man irgendwann auch recht schnell das was man sucht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

ouzo schrieb:


> _*Deine CPU kann das Prozessabbild nur bis 256 oder auch nur bis 127 !
> *Steht in der Operationsliste deiner CPU, wieviel E/A die kann_
> 
> Wo finde ich denn diese Operationsliste ???
> Habe schon gesucht, jedoch erfolglos



Siehe Link Automatisierungs-Rookie

P.S. fürs Quoten gibt es die "Zitier-Funktion"


----------



## ouzo (10 Januar 2007)

hmm..., und welcher wert in der Datei ist nun für mich entscheidend ?
Sind so viele böhmische Dörfer enthalten...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

ouzo schrieb:


> hmm..., und welcher wert in der Datei ist nun für mich entscheidend ?
> Sind so viele böhmische Dörfer enthalten...


Sag endlich mal, welche CPU du hast.

Der "Wert" ist die Angabe für *Operanden und Parameterbereiche*, meist auf Seite 7 für Ausgänge und Seite 9 für Eingänge. 

P.S. Ein bischen Mühe musst du dir auch selber machen !


----------



## ouzo (10 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sag endlich mal, welche CPU du hast.
> 
> Der "Wert" ist die Angabe für *Operanden und Parameterbereiche*, meist auf Seite 7 für Ausgänge und Seite 9 für Eingänge.
> 
> P.S. Ein bischen Mühe musst du dir auch selber machen !


 

Ja mach ich ja auch (das mit der Mühe), jedoch wenn man noch nie von diesen Sachen gehört hat, ist das gar nicht so einfach...

Wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat, ist das wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht mehr so schwer

Die CPU is ne 313c 2DP


----------



## ouzo (10 Januar 2007)

Okay, jetzt hab ich es...

is wirklich nur bis 127.7 adressierbar

Alles klar und wieder was neues dazu gelernt... 

Trotzdem danke für die Mühe und die Antworten und noch einen schönen Tag.

P.S. es ist schön, dass Fortgeschrittene ihr Wissen, auch mit den Unwissenden teilen

Danke ouzo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

ouzo schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt hab ich es...
> 
> is wirklich nur bis 127.7 adressierbar
> 
> ...


Der Weise Mann lernt auch von Narren.


----------



## hovonlo (10 Januar 2007)

<offtopic>


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Der Weise Mann lernt auch von Narren.


Versteh' ich das jetzt richtig? UG übt Selbstkritik?  Ein ganz dickes Lob!
</offtopic>


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> <offtopic>
> 
> Versteh' ich das jetzt richtig? UG übt Selbstkritik?  Ein ganz dickes Lob!
> </offtopic>


Dummkopf!
Das war ne allgemeine Lebensweisheit.

Warum sollte *ich *Selbstkritik üben ?


----------



## Werner54 (10 Januar 2007)

*Ort:Hessen*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Warum sollte *ich *Selbstkritik üben ?


 
Da könnt ihr lange warten, so etwas tun wir niemals !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 Januar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr lange warten, so etwas tun wir niemals !



Äbbä!

Ai, warum sollten wir dann auch ?


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> <offtopic>
> 
> Versteh' ich das jetzt richtig? UG übt Selbstkritik?  Ein ganz dickes Lob!
> </offtopic>



Hmmm... ich glaube da hast Du was falsch verstanden. UG übt selbst Kritik... an anderen.

Naja, üben muss er das Kritisieren ja nicht mehr. Er bleibt nur im Training:-D


----------



## hovonlo (10 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Naja, üben muss er das Kritisieren ja nicht mehr. Er bleibt nur im Training:-D



Also mal ganz ehrlich: Ich glaube ja, ihm sind die Weihnachtsengel mit ihren Glöckchen zu Kopfe gestiegen - irgendwie schwächelt UG doch ein bißchen. Die letzten Tage gab es bereits mehrfach Vorkommnisse wie ein ruhiger Hinweis auf's Handbuch :shock: anstelle eines bodenständigen RTFM's.


----------



## Antonio (10 Januar 2007)

@honvolo
Wenn UG sich zasammenreisst sag ich dir mal die meinung! Deine beiträge haben Kaum was zum Thema beigetragen, es ging doch um ASi-Bus oder? wenn du so stark vom Thema abweichen möchtest und dazu noch meinst du müsstest andere provozieren, dann mach das via PM oder im Schwanzvergleich!


----------

